# Doodle my OCs? c:



## TinyCentaur (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi! My names Lou, and I am currently seeking art of some of my OCs, who are Anthros, Demons and Humanoids (Centaurs, Elves etc.)

I might open up some art trades too if you're interested in trading art with me. c: Though you will have to post examples of your art since I'd like to get some art in return thats the same quality as mine c: 

Examples here.

As for the characters I would like drawn, here they are! (though I don't have anything to give you in return, Im poor in RL and in ACNL falls over. So if you just want something to sketch or practice drawing with you can use my OCs if you wish c: )

Demons
Pandora (Face Ref)

Furries
Lou (Non Clothes Ref) (Feral Ref)
Starbii (Clothes Ref) 

Humanoids
Chiron
Louitha (her Pet)
Faunus

(I do have other OCs too but I don't think they're 'cute' enough to be put here. If you wanna see my other OCs, here u go)

I also have some "Flight Rising" dragons that I would like art of! (if anyone else here likes dragons that is heheh)
Lou
 Yasxue Lunari Lucky
(or take a look round my lair and draw someone who catches your eye!)
I am also looking for any art with my Mayor with my two favourite villagers, Erik and Skye!






(her eye colour is blue)
Click here for a close up! (She normally wears a flower not a crown though)

(an example here by myself)

Thank you so much if you draw my character or OC!  

​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 24, 2014)

omg all of your ocs are SO CUTE... if i ever have time, ill see if i can doodle one uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 24, 2014)

awwww thank you!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

ooo YOUR OCS ARE SO CUTE!!! so super cute @u@ id love to doodle your demon one~?

here's an example of the stuff i can do atm (cant do any digital work atm since my tablet is dead orz)



Spoiler: pencil on paper sketchhhh


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 24, 2014)

omg your art style is really cute! c: I'd love it if you could doodle someone for me (though I have nothing I can give back in return :c )


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

its ok i ask for nothing in return @ w @ unless you wanted it to be an art trade?? if you did you could doodle one of my ocs from my request thread o3o

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-art-trade-thread-(-&#12444;&#9671;&#12444;-)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 24, 2014)

I could probably doodle  this version of your demon oc. c: He looks a lot like a fantroll here and I love fantrolls! uvu


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

ahhh ye!! i rp him a lot in a homestuck setting so he tends to shift to an alternian troll a lot =w= id love to see him in your style<33 (also heck yea fantrolls i draw sO MUCH OF THEM lmfao)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 24, 2014)

omg i have about over 20 fantrolls at least? i love them too much omg

I'll try to draw him tomorrow for you c: would you like it to be traditional or digital? (I prefer my digital art to my traditional art if that helps c


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 24, 2014)

If I could draw I would draw all of these, they're so cute! 

And Homestuck! My peeps!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> omg i have about over 20 fantrolls at least? i love them too much omg
> 
> I'll try to draw him tomorrow for you c: would you like it to be traditional or digital? (I prefer my digital art to my traditional art if that helps c



omg.... ive got so many fantrolls too. maybe not 20 (dang girl u go hardcore with fantrolls u go)

and uhm!! digital *^* your digital stuff looks gorgeous<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

doot doot i finished c: wayyy earlier then expected too lmfao






enjoy!! she was super fun to draw<3


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

Lou {Furry} is so cute /


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 24, 2014)

Definitely interesting in doodling faunus! super cutie!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> doot doot i finished c: wayyy earlier then expected too lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh thank you so much! ;u; she looks really cute in your style! I will try to get your drawing done by the end of today! thank you again friend uvu

also thank you everyone else! I'm glad people like my OCs designs c:


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 25, 2014)

youre welcome!! uvu im super glad you like it<3 i cant wait to see aldin~~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> youre welcome!! uvu im super glad you like it<3 i cant wait to see aldin~~



ahhhhh i hope it looks okay, I decided to colour it too~


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 25, 2014)

oH MY GOSH!!!! oh my gosh oh my gosh *_____* thank you so much<3333 i love this!!!! i lvoe this so much<3333 u r 2 fab thank you so much<333 hes so precious~~~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 25, 2014)

heheheh you're welcome uvu Im glad you like it dear!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 25, 2014)

ye def<3 you ever wanna do another art trade hmu bro B)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeee uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 25, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 26, 2014)

Bumppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 26, 2014)

bump!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 26, 2014)

bump uvu


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey, do you want to do an art trade?
Im not that good though, but heres an example:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 27, 2014)

Ahhh sorry your art is cute, but I'm afraid it's not what I'm looking for in a art trade. Sorry!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 27, 2014)

bumpppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 27, 2014)

Bumpppp!!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 28, 2014)

bump uvu


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 28, 2014)

whoops got a little distracted but i'll be drawing faunus tonight, i'm excited!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 28, 2014)

Awww thank you! I'm excited to see the outcome! :3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump!!!


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

pandora looks cool, i might give it a go.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you! I'm really glad people like Pandoras design c:

Also your art looks really awesome! uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 29, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 30, 2014)

http://imgur.com/hUgR2nj heres your pretty faunus! but i hope i did her justice


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh he looks adorable! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 30, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 30, 2014)

Bumppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 31, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 31, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Let's art trade. Lmfao jk. but your art is very pretty to look at. <3

View attachment 59338


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 31, 2014)

Awwww thank you! Also cute doodle! Thank you very much friend uwu


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh god no the doodle was a joke. I haven't drawn something since I was like 11.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 31, 2014)

Pffffftttt never the less I think it's still cute omg


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump! Hey, if you ever start taking commission let me know. I have a deer OC that I have been dying to get drawn and I like your style. <3

View attachment 59374

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL OMG MY 5 MINUTE DRAWINGS ARE SO SAD BUT IT'S SO FUN OMG Y DID I EVER STOP DOODLES?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 1, 2014)

Sure! That won't be soon though since Im going on holiday *falls over*
But hey can I see your deer OC? c: I love deer OCs omg

Also dat doodle B)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 1, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

View attachment 59525

She is also supposed to have white spots down her back and across her nose like freckles. ;o; And I'm gonna doodle something else too, aw snap. >o> Sorry you have to look at my fart. I mean, uh, art. It's crapola.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

This is the one with updated freckles.







- - - Post Merge - - -

OOH YAY. I DRAWED THE ARTS AGAIN 4 U. BYE.

View attachment 59529


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh your deer girl is simply adorable! I can't resist, I have to draw her here you go friend this is for u






I hope it looks okay omg

Also thank you for drawing my OTP hehehehe


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

omfg... that is... omg... ilysm wanna marry me i got u a ring ily tysm

View attachment 59544


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Just popped in to say you have the most cutest OCs. Bye.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, let's. 

hehehehe, but you're welcome dear! c:

EDIT: whoops I didn't see your reply until I posted, thank you very much! <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

MY CUTE REINDEER OC HOLLY THANKS YOU TOO.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 1, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Bump. I can't deal with this art you done did for me. *cry*


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 2, 2014)

Omg, I'm glad you like it ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 2, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 2, 2014)

omg yes /rushes to find refs
this is my pretty OC sera if you want to draw her!!
http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/art/Princess-Sera-OC-469596595
http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/art/Scarred-468654260 )))


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Freebie yay!
Do you mind drawing my OC? I understand if you don't want to. Here are some refs. [x]
I would art trade but I can't art to save my life ;-;
Good luck on getting those art pieces! I can't say this enough, but your OCs are really cute.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Omgs!!!!!!! I love your style!! ; u ; I would be honored if you drew my bae Luckypinch! 


Spoiler: refs








- - - Post Merge - - -

Pls ignore anything before post merge.
Pls draw the person down their her name is Jup. 
|
^


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 2, 2014)

FREEBIES!!!!!
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can you do someone from here?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206952-OC-drawings
only one though, i dont want you to get tired and not do anyone elses


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

My mayor please. Ref in sig


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 2, 2014)

Free doodles? SIGN ME UP!

(If you want) 

My mayor ref is here: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me
Thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2014)

If you're not too busy could you do one of my oc's? ;v; http://sta.sh/2z1ed1eegx2 //  http://sta.sh/21ms9fl66vv3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

OH SNAP UR POPS NOW.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorLou said:


> Omg, I'm glad you like it ;u;



and omg it's perfect. when you have less request's i'd love you to doodle my other OC.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OH SNAP UR POPS NOW.



>~< Yeah I feel so mean for doing that argh.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> >~< Yeah I feel so mean for doing that argh.



Don't feel mean, because she's a big girl and she can refuse if she feels it's overwhelming. It says free doodles, and people naturally flock to that 4 letter word. It's aight bbygirl.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 3, 2014)

Omfg thank you for all the interest everyone! It's good to know people like my art style ;u;

As I said in the first post, I will only be drawing a few that I like, so it's not first come first serve sorry! But you're more than welcome to post your OC still, since I might draw them!!

I will be drawing at least 3 OCs/Mayors (they're all really cute at the moment so it's hard to choose ahhhh) but I will choose them after I come back off holiday and post them in one big post!!!

Don't feel bad for posting either, I do enjoy looking at all of your lovely OCs guys c: *hugs*

Anyways, my flight is soon and I better be shooting off now. Cya!


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 3, 2014)

You decide
My mayor ref in sig
My ocs ref in another thread here
Tysm!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll probs post my OC's and crap because I just like sharing them. >_> ahur

Have a great holiday QT!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm back home, and gosh I am tired!

I have chosen a few of you guys to draw for tomorrow, so expect to see some art then! But now, I need rest. I am very tired >.<

Goodnight!!! <3 
(also I would love it if someone left me some art of one of my OCs in the morning too c: I haven't got any recently)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll try to draw some, but they won't be all that great, but you definitely deserve art of your OC's, because they're adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And your other OC's are awful cute, I may try to draw Kasey, she's adorable! <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back home, and gosh I am tired!
> 
> I have chosen a few of you guys to draw for tomorrow, so expect to see some art then! But now, I need rest. I am very tired >.<
> 
> ...



I finished your art of Chiron on my thread, I can't get the link because I'm posting on Wii-U but it's on the first post so you don't have to dig for it  (it's a couple pages back I think)


----------



## nekosync (Aug 12, 2014)

I drew your mayor:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 12, 2014)

Okay, here we go! (hopefully I didn't butcher you guys' OCs too much ;u; )



Astro0 said:


> -snip-



She looks pretty awesome, so here you go! uvu (i'd love to hear her story!)








Sparkanine said:


> -snip-



Aww she's cute :3 Here you go! (also oh my gosh thank you thank you thank you ;u; I'm glad you like my OCs! )







Luckypinch said:


> -snip-



Luckypinch looks cute too by the way! But here's your awesome furry gal c: (I'm sorry I can't colour properly I need lessons on how to colour better ono )








lynn105 said:


> -snip-



Oh my gosh Lemon is absolutely precious I had to draw her! Sadly I couldn't get her hair the way I wanted ;n; 




But oh my gosh she is such a precious character can I marry her


and that's it for now guys! I would do more, but I have quite a bit of art trades to be doing, plus my college project for when I go to college in September. Who knows, maybe I'll reopen freebies again!
And to those who I didn't draw for, it's not because I don't like your OCs! I would of drawn everyones if I could! <3

@Stepheroo - oh my gosh you precious person ;u; Kasey looks adorable! Thank you <3 Your art is really cute ahhh

@Pumpki - I already thanked you on your thread, but thank you again! Chiron looks great <3 

@nekosync - awwww! so cute! <3 thank you so much!


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahh thank you soo much! She looks so beautiful aa I love your art style ^^
Edit:also if ya wanna know more about her pm me bc im shy hahaha


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Eeeeee thank you! She looks adorable in your art style! Thank you so much! You deserve all the arts you get!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahhh thank you omg and it's adorable the hair looks fine :D <33 and haha yes you can marry her, she's not taken B^)))


--

Here's a quick doodle of your mayor I did for you! Sorry it's kinda flat looking :B Need to work on making my drawings pop out more idk haha


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 12, 2014)

SHES TO PERF! OMG ;-; THANKS DO MUCH!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 12, 2014)

;u; I'm glad everyone likes the art I did for them! <3 Hope you enjoy, you guys! (if you need them to be resized and whatnot for signatures or avatars you may ask me! As long as you leave credit to me since I drew them c: )





lynn105 said:


> Ahhh thank you omg and it's adorable the hair looks fine :D <33 and haha yes you can marry her, she's not taken B^)))
> 
> 
> --
> ...




Awww thank you!  She looks really cute ahhh <3

and mmm yes perfect *marries her*


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 13, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Allycat (Aug 13, 2014)

Pandora is so cool!


Spoiler


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 13, 2014)

Aww thank you! :3 She looks adorable <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

BURMP


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the bump, cutie! <3

Bump!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG I AM BLUSHING SHE CALLED ME A CUTIE, BUMP.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 14, 2014)

Omfg awww of course you're cute your like a really rad person c:
Plus everyone here is a cutie omg

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 14, 2014)

bump bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 15, 2014)

bumps!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 15, 2014)

DOODLE FOR THIS LITTLE STRUDEL


----------



## Mechanicle Mutant (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah um I really love your OCs!
So I drew Pandora, she's my favourite*​


Spoiler


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 15, 2014)

THAT'S CUTE OMG.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 16, 2014)

Mechanicle Mutant said:


> *Yeah um I really love your OCs!
> So I drew Pandora, she's my favourite*​
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE IT! Thank you so much! *u*


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, I drew your mayor. c:
It's traditional though, so hope you don't mind. >_<



Spoiler


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 16, 2014)

Omg awww, it's so cute!  Thank you very much! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump


Also, guys, I'm considering opening an art shop here for ingame currency (since I suck at the island and trying to make bells myself :c )

So if you can give me an idea of what my art is worth (uncoloured, headshot, busts, full body etc. ) I'll consider making a shop based around prices people give me!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Your arts really great!!!
As for pricing.. maybe something like...

Uncoloured: 500 k
Headshots: 1 million
Busts: 2-5 million 
Full Body: 5-10 million (depending on complexity).

Not sure if my prices are accurate but thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 17, 2014)

I feel like you should open commissions and I would definetly commission you! I am unsure of the prices, because I dont want to lowball, but do what you feel is right and I will be there to buy some art from you!


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes! You should definitely open up a shop! 
I'll forever be lurking for a slot if and when you do open one! ^_^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

If you open a slot, I'll be lurking. Hnnng

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND GIVE HER ARTS PPL


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback o: I'm honestly surprised that people would actually pay for my work, it really means a lot to me! ;u;

So expect to see a shop popping up here soon! Maybe some time this week when I'm not busy on my college project. the prices that DrewDiddy suggested sound kinda fair to me, so that'll be the likely prices of my work when i open up.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Woot Woot!! Can't wait I'll try and nab a slot if I'm quick enough once your shop opens up. Glad I was of some type of help. ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 17, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> Thanks for the feedback o: I'm honestly surprised that people would actually pay for my work, it really means a lot to me! ;u;
> 
> So expect to see a shop popping up here soon! Maybe some time this week when I'm not busy on my college project. the prices that DrewDiddy suggested sound kinda fair to me, so that'll be the likely prices of my work when i open up.



Yaaayy! I can't wait!


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler: I tried!


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoiler: hehe, I did another one. :)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 18, 2014)

Omg these are so cute noodles! Thank you so much <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## eranir (Aug 18, 2014)

Hiya! I'm willing to draw one or 2 dragons for you. I've got my eyes on Lunari, so if you want, you can pick a female partner for him :3. I recently drew a couple of Flight Rising Dragons for someone else:



Spoiler: Dragonsss









Edit: sorry I missed that part you said you wanted free drawings :c. In that case, I can doodle dragon(s) for you then, but no coloring as it takes up too much time.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh wow o: that is really nice!

But hey if you play FR yourself I am more than willing to give you a bit of treasure for art :3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 19, 2014)

i really liked you arctic sage OC so yeah heres a quick little thingy hahaha


Spoiler: yay!










hope you like it! and congrats on the new sop ^^


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2014)

Whoa this looks really good! Thank you! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 19, 2014)

Ill give it a try... soon lol


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay ! C:

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 20, 2014)

bumpppppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2014)

thank you for the bump cutie c:

one last bump before i go to sleep night guys


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 20, 2014)

well, i ruined your oc.. so very sorry not that gr8.... :- (



Spoiler: i really did try..



pandora ok im sorry i wanted to try water but failed


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2014)

shhh you didn't ruin her! she looks great! <3

Thank you so much


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2014)

bump!!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2014)

bumpp


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2014)

bump!
(omg cute avatar by the way Stepheroo c: )


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2014)

bump! (going to sleep night)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 23, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 23, 2014)

bumpppppp


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

bump.

ily.

bump.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 24, 2014)

omg hehe

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 25, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

I wanna draw you something because it makes me feel sad seeing you bump this with no one responding but I have poopy art skills 
;-;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 25, 2014)

Omg, i'm sure your art skills aren't poop friend c:


----------



## nekosync (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Kind of amateur-ish, but here you go:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 26, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Spoiler: Kind of amateur-ish, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64847



awwwwwww! it's so cute! thank you <3


----------



## nekosync (Aug 26, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> awwwwwww! it's so cute! thank you <3



No problem!^-^


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 26, 2014)

c:

Bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 27, 2014)

bumppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 27, 2014)

bumpppppppppppp!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 28, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 28, 2014)

Bumpp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 29, 2014)

bumppppppp


----------



## Stepheroo (Sep 3, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## eranir (Sep 5, 2014)

hey, btw your sketch is done. just waiting for a chance to scan it.


----------



## eranir (Sep 6, 2014)

and here it is!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahhhh sorry I haven't been around here lately I've kinda forgotten about here...



eranir said:


> and here it is!



and oh my gosh this is beautiful! I wasn't expecting this at all ;u; thank you so much!
I did actually ask you earlier on in my thread if you were taking FR treasure in return for a coloured piece, but it seems you missed it... I'd be really interested in getting a coloured piece from you!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 7, 2014)

bumpp


----------



## eranir (Sep 7, 2014)

Actually, I don't play FR xD, but thanks for offering. I actually tried cleaning my line art so you could practice your coloring on it, if you want to .


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 7, 2014)

Ohh well thats okay, it was worth asking anyways. c: Thanks again! It looks gorgeous ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 8, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 9, 2014)

bumppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 10, 2014)

bump!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 11, 2014)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 12, 2014)

bumpppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 13, 2014)

Bumppppppp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 13, 2014)

this thread will no longer be updated as I'm gunna make a new thread omg


----------

